# How to prevent thrush?



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anyone know how to prevent thrush?? DS had it really bad and it made BFing horrible for both of us (because I got it too) I seem to be prone to YIs. The only thing that has helped me is low carb eating. Which I intend to do once this baby is born. Id like to know if there is anything I can do to keep this next baby from getting thrush??


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the number one thing is stay away from antibiotics, for both you and baby. If you're GBS positive, look into other ways of reducing/eliminating the bacteria in your body (the pregnancy and birth boards have a lot of threads on this).

I personally don't think low-carb a la Atkins is healthy, esp. while breastfeeding (see www.kellymom.com for more information) but I definitely think it's worthwhile to cut out "white" foods - white bread, white pasta, potatoes, sugar, and focus your carbs on healthy complex carbs like whole grains, beans, fruits and veggies.

It's also good to make sure that your system is full of healthy probiotics - the beneficial bacteria in your gut. A good probiotic supplement can be healthful, as is eating yogurt and drinking kefir (just stay away from the sweetened varieties if you buy them - making your own is a good way to get probiotics too).

If you have a homebirth your baby's gut is more likely to be colonized with beneficial bacteria from your system. But if you have a hospital birth make sure baby gets no formula and feed baby some probiotic powder designed for babies (just wet your finger a little with breastmilk and put some powder on it, then let baby suck your finger).

HTH!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

OMG - I was just about to write a post just like yours!!!

I had HORRIBLE thrush from when my last was 5 months to 12 months when we unfortunately needed to end BF because neither of us could take the pain anymore.

I am also pregnant due on March, and I have begun feeling the itching feeling on my nipples again. I am afraid what is going to happen if my thrush returns with a newborn baby who can't eat anything else.

I will be lurking here for other replies
















Good luck for you too. I feel your pain


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Probiotics (the kind you have to keep in the fridge) all the way, baby!








Cut out sugar and anything refined and white.
Change nursing pads at the slightest dampness.
Soak all nursing bras and pads in a 10-30% vinegar solution prior to washing or add 1/2 cup of white vinegar to your rinse cycle (use HOT water)
Dry pads and bras in direct sunlight and expose breasts and nipples to sunlight if at all possible (sunlight kills yeast).
If you're prone to thrush, use an APNO instead of lansinoh (yeast LOVE lansinoh!)


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Okay so where do I get these probiotics?? The only health store we have here is a 'natural planet' and they dont seem to have a whole heck of a lot in the store. But I wouldnt even know what to look for if I went in there looking for 'probiotics'


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShelleyMom2in2*
Okay so where do I get these probiotics?? The only health store we have here is a 'natural planet' and they dont seem to have a whole heck of a lot in the store. But I wouldnt even know what to look for if I went in there looking for 'probiotics'


Probiotics = lactobacillus acidophilus (and other bacterial species, you'll want to get a mixed culture) = basically all of the bacteria they use to culture yogurt. Most health food stores should carry them. I get mine in the 'organic' section of my supermarket!


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
I definitely think it's worthwhile to cut out "white" foods - white bread, white pasta, potatoes, sugar, and focus your carbs on healthy complex carbs like whole grains, beans, fruits and veggies.
!


BTW that is LC eating














:


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

We had horrible thrush also. It may sound silly, but wash your hands all the time. This helped us beat it. Also, the no "white" food thing worked well. I don't know how you could do low carb and bf? A really great nursing food I found is whole wheat cous cous. It is fast, healthy and gets you good carbs that aren't too yeast friendly.

Good luck!


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

I bought some of these today!!! I took one and I think I can already feel a difference...if thats even possible. I was starting to get a yeast infection and my symptoms are almost all gone. Maybe its just mental but I really hope this is working! Im going to continue with one a day until the baby is here (which could be any second actually lol)
I didnt see any specifically designed for infants though, if my little guy gets thrush can I open up a pill and give him a tiny amt of the one I take? The ones I have say they have a special coating on it so it gets through the stomach untouched but is released in the intestines so it works better....not sure if that matters. I just picked up the smallest bottle (cuz it cost me $15! the bigger bottles were CRAZY expensive!)


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I've been taking probiotics, and a couple weeks before birth I used garlic as a suppository to reduce her yeast exposure during delivery. So far so good at 4 weeks old (my son was yeasty by 2 weeks); hoping we stay that way!


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

i found probiotics at walgreens. should be in most pharmacy sections around the supplements and vitamins


----------



## sip217 (Dec 2, 2004)

Apno?


----------



## Penticton mama (Mar 6, 2004)

What about Genishan Violet (not sure of the spelling) you use it on your nipples and it makes a big mess but works. We also got a cream from the Lactation consult. that helped a lot.

Good luck
Erin


----------



## sip217 (Dec 2, 2004)

Gentian Violet is guuuuuuuuuud stuff!


----------



## stanleymama (Dec 27, 2003)

Gentian violet allll the way!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I wish it had helped us, but it didn't


----------



## Thia (Sep 26, 2004)

Acidopholus can be bought at a GNC store. I have also seen it at wal mart, although I am not sure what form the wal mart stuff was in. The GNC has it in the capsules you can break open and get the powder from.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

APNO stands for all purpose nipple ointment - you can find the formulation here:

link to apno recipe


----------



## sip217 (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
APNO stands for all purpose nipple ointment - you can find the formulation here:

link to apno recipe

Interesting. Is this something you have to make? I can't follow that recipe if it is......


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

High vit c foods, ginger and garlic help as well as eating vinegary food.


----------

